# Fisheye Lens... yay or nay



## Laquer Head

I have been contemplating adding the Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 L USM Fisheye Lens to my kit and I'm on the fence about it.

It's not a money issue but rather my indecisive nature fighting with my desire to branch out into a completely different style of photography.

So, I'm just looking for opinions--not on the lens itself--I already have used it several times, I know its a great piece...but rather on what people think of fisheye work and if its worth starting some extensive work with it.

Canon EF 8-15mm review

Thanks.


----------



## vroom_skies

Well it is an L series lens, so you know the resale will be good.
If money isn't an issue I would say pick one up used, then give it a good test run. If you don't end up liking it then resell it for around the same price.

Sounds like a style you're interested so no harm in giving it a shot.


----------



## mx344

If you've got the money why not?
I've seen some guys do great shots with them for portraits and such.

As far as lenses go, it would be the last lens I would buy, cause it is probably the lens I would use the least.


----------



## Koffer

Until it's not the Kit lens.. I'd recommend it  
But if you're doing some kind of extreme sports shots, then fish-eye objective would be the best buy for you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm not a fisheye fan, so it's a nay from me.


----------



## Laquer Head

Thanks for the input guys!!! I'm still unsure


----------



## trewyn15

I like some fisheye, i have taken some with my gopro and they turn out pretty cool looking, i know the gopro is only like 5mp but still..


----------



## Geoff

Fisheyes are nay for me as well, I prefer ultra-wide angle lenses without the fisheye effect.  Fisheye lenses have much fewer real uses.


----------



## Perkomate

go fisheye if you do lots of sport photography


----------



## Geoff

Perkomate said:


> go fisheye if you do lots of sport photography


Care to explain how a fisheye would help with sports?  Typically for any outdoor sports you need a lens that will reach at least 200mm, preferably 300-400mm.  Even indoor sports you need 100-200mm at a minimum.  I fail to see how an 8mm fisheye would be useful for sports.


----------



## Justin

I see people use fisheye in extreme sports like BMX, Inline, Skateboarding, etc etc... where they shoot wide from a low angle. But for that alone isn't enough to justify purchasing one where a regular UWA lens would suffice.


----------



## Jimmybeam

You'll run out of uses for it eventually. Just get a regular WA lens..


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> I see people use fisheye in extreme sports like BMX, Inline, Skateboarding, etc etc... where they shoot wide from a low angle. But for that alone isn't enough to justify purchasing one where a regular UWA lens would suffice.


I wasn't thinking about those, you are correct.  At those types of events fisheye lenses create unique photos that most people can't capture.  I was thinking sports as in baseball, basketball, soccer, football, swimming, track, etc - which you would have very little to no use for a fisheye.



Jimmybeam said:


> You'll run out of uses for it eventually. Just get a regular WA lens..


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## salvage-this

The ony time that I have seen a fisheye work in sports are in the extreme sports.





I would probably get one but This is what I would be mainly taking photos of.  I'm not really sure what else would look good with one.  I would think that most other photos would loot too distorted.

Looks like I got beat by a few posts


----------



## Perkomate

fisheye for sport isn't for the zoom or anything like that. if you take photos of close-up things like skiing, snowboarding, skating or anything like that having a fisheye is awesome.


----------



## Geoff

Perkomate said:


> fisheye for sport isn't for the zoom or anything like that. if you take photos of close-up things like skiing, snowboarding, skating or anything like that having a fisheye is awesome.


Yeah, the extreme sports.  When I hear sports I tend to think of the traditional sports like baseball, soccer, football, basketball, etc.


----------



## Perkomate

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yeah, the extreme sports.  When I hear sports I tend to think of the traditional sports like baseball, soccer, football, basketball, etc.



it would look a little wierd shooting with a fisheye at a baseball game from the top of the stadium


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm not a fisheye fan, so it's a nay from me.



You're a voyager fan


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> You're a voyager fan


----------



## Laquer Head

Thanks again guys for the continued opinions and input..


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

yay, those are awesome


----------

